# Topics > Toys >  Teksta Scorpion, interactive robotic toy, Character Options, Oldham, England

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Character Options

----------


## Airicist

Teksta Scorpion unboxing - motion control & interactive toy

Published on Jul 8, 2016




> Teksta Scorpion, unboxing and testing. Motion control, interactive robot toy.
> 
> You use your hand to control him, you can move forwards, backwards, left and right by tilting the controller which you can strap to your wrist.
> 
> If you have more than one you can play games between the two.
> 
> Scorpion requires 4AA batteries and 2AAA for the motion controller not included.
> 
> You can pick these up on Amazon for around ?20 which seems very well priced for such a toy.

----------


## Airicist

Teksta Scorpion vs Mini Roboraptor - Robotic toys battle it out. Who will win?

Published on Jul 13, 2016

----------

